# Any furs in Alabama or Georgia?



## Lumineer (Nov 23, 2021)

I live in right on the edge of Georgia in Alabama. I've yet to any furries in my area or in these states at all.


----------



## Kiaara (Nov 25, 2021)

Lumineer said:


> I live in right on the edge of Georgia in Alabama. I've yet to any furries in my area or in these states at all.


Hiya! I'm from Alabama, specifically near the big city with the rockets. I know there used to be a few of us BamaFurs out here, but I haven't seen many active anymore!


----------



## Lumineer (Nov 26, 2021)

Kiaara said:


> Hiya! I'm from Alabama, specifically near the big city with the rockets. I know there used to be a few of us BamaFurs out here, but I haven't seen many active anymore!


Yeah, it's great to know I'm not the only one around though!


----------



## Umbral Alice (Dec 7, 2021)

I'm from Alabama. I don't really know anyone locally besides family, but I'd like to change that if possible as well.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 8, 2021)

Amy Skye said:


> I'm from Alabama. I don't really know anyone locally besides family, but I'd like to change that if possible as well.


eyy another Bamafur! Hello!


----------



## Umbral Alice (Dec 8, 2021)

Kiaara said:


> eyy another Bamafur! Hello!


Hiya ^^


----------



## floridafurriez (Dec 9, 2021)

Yes, there are furries in Alabama and Georgia!





						Furmap.net - map of all the furries in the world !
					

Furmap.net - map of all the furries in the world ! Join and get to know more then 10 000 furries !




					www.furmap.net
				




About 20 in Alabama, and about 29 in Georgia.
If you put a pin on this map, don't forget to leave contact info on it, like your FA profile.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 10, 2021)

floridafurriez said:


> Yes, there are furries in Alabama and Georgia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I added my dot! I highly doubt I put it exactly where I am but eh I put it in the general area


----------



## Jericho Anderson (Dec 18, 2021)

Kiaara said:


> I added my dot! I highly doubt I put it exactly where I am but eh I put it in the general area


Hey I've been looking everywhere for other alabama furs. Glad to see I'm not the only one here.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 18, 2021)

Jericho Anderson said:


> Hey I've been looking everywhere for other alabama furs. Glad to see I'm not the only one here.


There are quite a few Alabama furs here! I know one off the top of my head but I don't think he is very active on FA anymore


----------



## Jericho Anderson (Dec 18, 2021)

Kiaara said:


> There are quite a few Alabama furs here! I know one off the top of my head but I don't think he is very active on FA anymore


Any idea if there are any active meet-up threads?


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 29, 2021)

Jericho Anderson said:


> Any idea if there are any active meet-up threads?


I don't, I prefer not to do meet-ups


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jan 16, 2022)

Im in the Augusta Ga area. Havent really seen any furry activity in my area that much unfortunately.


----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Feb 24, 2022)

I'm from Georgia. (Northwest Georgia, not too many furs that I know of)


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Aug 24, 2022)

Here ya go!









						Userpage of alabamafurs -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

If you know of any Alabama related groups on FA, please let us know.. . Name Your Hometown Here(url). Member/Area list coming soon. . If ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				






			https://twitter.com/alabamafurs?lang=en
		










						Alabama Furs - Official Statewide PG-13 Chat for AL Furries
					

You can view and join @AlabamaFurs right away.




					t.me
				












						Userpage of GeorgiaFurs -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Welcome furs!. . This FA page is dedicated to Georgia furs and those who love them.. . Said site can be found here at Georgia Furs(url). ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				






			https://twitter.com/georgiafurs?lang=en
		







						GeorgiaFurs – The Official Furry Community in the state of Georgia
					






					www.georgiafurs.com


----------



## SpookySims (Nov 16, 2022)

I'm from Birmingham Alabama originally, but currently live in Huntsville. I don't know any furs in my area unfortunately. I still visit Bham for family matters often tho


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Dec 20, 2022)

I go to Uni in bama, but I'm back home for winter break currently. Not sure if I'll stick around after graduation or not


----------



## fearlesstiger (Dec 21, 2022)

I'm originally from Hartselle Alabama but currently live in Tuscumbia Alabama. Even if I move out of state I'll always be a Hartselle tiger thanks to my sona's species + color combination.


----------

